# Quiz Night in Bidi Bondi - 6 June 2011



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, we've won 2 weeks in a row!! :first: :humble:  Let's see if we can keep the winning streak going, shall we?!

Date: Monday, 6th June 2011

Venue: Bidi Bondi on the Palm

Time: 7:30pm onwards

We've got 2 tables booked under the name of "Debbie".

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> So, we've won 2 weeks in a row!! :first: :humble:  Let's see if we can keep the winning streak going, shall we?!
> 
> Date: Monday, 6th June 2011
> 
> ...


smiling here to read about 2 tables booked again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know about you two, but book me for the winning table. 

If I bring anyone, will banish him to the losing table.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I take it you 2 ladies are confirmed?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I take it you 2 ladies are confirmed?


yes m'am. if anything comes up, i'll pm you.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

So, I haven't come to the last two quizzes and you have won both times...I am sure it is just a coincidence.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We miss you Ammo! 

I'm moving this back up so if anyone would like to join, please send me a PM. Tables are booked under the name of "Debbie".

See you later tonight


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> We miss you Ammo!
> 
> I'm moving this back up so if anyone would like to join, please send me a PM. Tables are booked under the name of "Debbie".
> 
> See you later tonight


I will try to make it. Check you PM box!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

2 wins on the trot? imagine if i was there?

hope its 3


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It was fun there tonight!!! I really enjoyed!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Was great seeing you Canuck. Too bad we didn't win.

Third time not a charm for us Mike! Hope we see you at quiz again sometime soon


----------

